
Ask HN: How Not to Talk to a Programmer? - matijash
Share your best stories&#x2F;anecdotes.
======
matijash
Once a "business" person contacted me under a pretence he was interested into
an open-source devtool project I am working on.

It turned out to be false, as he was only interested into hiring me for his
new startup idea - for which he spent 30 minutes explaining it to me first.

At the end he tried to convince me to abandon my project because no dev would
use it (although he has no knowledge of the topic).

